# مراجع سلامة الطيران في اطارها العام



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
لسلامة الطيران مراجع وادله تتضمن السلامة الجوية والسلامة الارضية فهناك مجلدان كبيران تتحدث عن اجراءت السلامة المفترض اتباعها لتجنب الحويدثات او الحوادث التى من الممكن وقوعها في كل قسم كلا على حده وهذه الاقسام هي.

المجلد الاول : ويتحدث عن السلامة الـجويـة
المجلد الثاني : ويتحدث عن السلامة الارضية

وهي متاحة فقط للمعنيين في مجال الطيران لدراستها وتطبيق جميع المعايير في حياتهم العمليه لتجنب الحوادث والحويدثات لاسمح الله كما يوجد جهات رقابيه لتاكد من تطبيقها على أرض الواقع واتخاذ جميع التدابير واساليب الردع للمخالفين لانظمة السلامة ففيمضمونها الكثير من التعليمات والارشادات التى كتبت من لدن اهل الخبرة في هذا المجال على مر السنين وتحدث كل مادعت الحاجة لذلك بصفة مستمره وتصاحب تلك المجلدات كثير من نشرات السلامة التى تصدر من جهات عالمية ومحلية لشرح جانب من جوانب السلامة التى قد تطرا على الساحة بصفة استثنائية وتسعى الى التعامل معها بمهنيه عالية الجوده كما شرعت بعض الدوائر والهيئات العالمية والمحلية بتخصيص اسبوع السلامة لعرض مستجدات وحوادث واستحداث طرق واسليب جديدة ومبتكرة في هذا المجال واخيرا تسلح العاملين بمجال الطيران بالثقافة المعرفية لمعنى السلامة بصفة عامة وسلامة الطيران بصفة خاصة وتطبيقها في مجالات عملهم هو الاهم في نظرى والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هو هل يطبق كلا منا كل ماتعلمه وقراءه في حياته العمليه ارجو ذلك هذه نبذه مختصرة عن المراجع التى يمكن لكل شخص الرجوع لها في مقر عمله اتمنا ان نتقيد بها لنواكب من سبقونا ونكون امة ذات ثقافة عالية في مجال سلامة الطيران نفتخر بها امام الشعوب الاخرى ودمتم اخوكم المحب لكم ( كاسبر برو )


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

ارحب بك اخي الفاضل و موضوعك الهام 

و يا حبذا لو ترفق لنا هذين المرجعين 

تحياتي


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> ارحب بك اخي الفاضل و موضوعك الهام
> 
> و يا حبذا لو ترفق لنا هذين المرجعين
> 
> تحياتي


 
اشكر مرورك اخى م المصري ولو انها مجلدات ذات حجم كبير جدا كما يعلم اخواني المهندسين ولكن سوف اعمل على ذلك انشاء الله اذا امكن.


----------



## tariqsamer (17 فبراير 2008)

اكون شاكر لك اذا رفعت الملفات اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كاسبر برو (18 فبراير 2008)

tariqsamer قال:


> اكون شاكر لك اذا رفعت الملفات اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير


 
المحاولة مازالة قائمة وذلك لحفظ حقوق الطبع مع جزيل الشكر لك اخى الكريم على المرور


----------



## نزارالقدسي (26 مارس 2008)

مشكورررراخي علي الجهود الرائعة


----------



## meid79 (1 أبريل 2008)

اين الروابط اخي م.المصرى


----------



## م المصري (1 أبريل 2008)

meid79 قال:


> اين الروابط اخي م.المصرى


 
الموضوع لـ للزميل كاسبر برو ..... اخي الفاضل


----------



## مهندسة سين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم وارجوا منكم الاسراع بارفاق المجلدينوالخاص بسلامة


----------



## مهندسة سين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم وارجوا منكم الاسراع بارفاق المجلدينوالخاص بسلامة


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------

